# Imperial Armour 10 rumours..



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

White Lancer @ 40k Online said:


> Hey up, went to Warhammer World yesterday for a GCN meet and managed to have a good look at IA10. Suffice to say Carchardons are going to probably become very popular.
> 
> Sons of medusa are a literal offshoot of the Iron Hands having seceeded from them in M35. They are even more hardline Mechanicus than the iron hands themselves following prophecies which have been noticed through flickerings in the Astronomican as Mars passes through Terra's orbit. they get a giant Cyborg Master of the forge who allows you to upgrade your Devastators to have FNP so long as their moddeled appropriately
> 
> ...


Obviously all this needs to be taken with a large dose of salt, but some interesting stuff none the less.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I hope some of thats true, especially if the 'funky dread' and 'Cyborg Forgemaster' get models.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

I was also there yesterday and read through the proof print. All in all i was very impressed, a lot more charecters and fluff than IA9 as a lot of the story of the actual campaign has already been dealt with.
The guy from FW also said to me that as well as the Carchadons chapter master they may be releasing a model for the Novamarines special charecter in IA9.
The Salamanders charecter dreads statline was awesome, the forgeworld guy said that the chassis was built by Vulkan almost as a prototype Ironclad.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds interesting...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

look forward to it.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Exorcist marines. Well now if there rules for them I might start playing space marines now. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Exorcists, Minotaurs, and Mantis Warriors, awesome.

I'm a little peeved that there's nothing on the Executioners, and that there's nothing yet for Sarlaq.

As those two are major players, I'm going to put across two idea's here - one) it's a load of bollocks, and b) he's just forgotten them.

I'm hoping it's the latter.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Space Sharks? The Imperial Bogeyman? Want plz.

"Do your chores right now or the Space Sharks will flay you alive!"


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Why no mention of the Lamenters?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Because they're already in IA9


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see the Exorcists get some love if this is true. They have some of the coolest fluff of any chapter. I was going to wait for necrons to start a new army, but this might sway me.


----------



## Laetos (Dec 8, 2010)

I hope all of this is true cause I'll be waiting for the dreadnought...maybe a new funky dreadnought kit? And a beautifull Terminator character. I guess that as for the badab war vol1., Forge world will make some special characters...
My favorites would be :
The Salamenders dreadnought (it would be awesome)
The salamenders captain
Androcles
Charchadons master chapter
Minautors master chapter
and you?


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

and me?...I feel so special, it's all so sudden...


----------



## trog (Apr 6, 2009)

i just wanted a salamander Mk IV dread, but a character dread well now the salamanders are getting spoiled


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

EDIT: Nevermind, missed a bit in the first post


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Minotaurs eh..... I'm thinking i've found a home for all thos spare CSM horned helmets


----------



## Laetos (Dec 8, 2010)

here is FW answer :

Hi,

Thanks for your e-mail. We do indeed plan to release at least a couple of character figures for the special characters in Badab II, but at this time we haven’t decided exactly which ones.

We are looking at a model of the Carcharodons character and possibly a model of a Master of the Forge as the main possibilities, but again this isn’t confirmed yet.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Seige SM army sounds interesting. I hope that above all others comes true.
Some interesting Army Lists should come out of that methinks. I have one or two already.

Did i understand this right? A *PAIR* of lightning claws *AND* a Chainfist?

SGMAlice


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Here are some sweet shots of IA:10 that are up on FW's site.


































You can almost read the entry for Androcles if you squint.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just press Ctrl and + and you'll zoom in.

Note that Vaylund Cal has had his rules purposefully blanked out, while Androcles has been left clear. Note that Cal is a 3 Wound S5 Thunder Hammer Wielding Master of the Forge with a full Servo Harness.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

the 9th company captain is a bit of a downer, he doesnt realy seem the much '9th company' to me. I hoped for some crazy experimental weapon which super over the top as in the recent trend of gw.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You forget though, this isn't Games Workshop. Forge World actually produce balanced rules.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Vaz said:


> You forget though, this isn't Games Workshop. Forge World actually produce balanced rules.


balanced, underpowerd, its all the same shit man. :wink:

and btw does the master of the forge character balanced to you?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Can't tell. It's rules are blanked out. 2 S10 Thunder Hammer Attacks, 3 on the charge isn't much to write home about, but is decent, the Harness provides a Flamer and TL'd Plasma, and a couple of S8 PFist Attacks, so he can hold his own, but as an IC, and lacking an Invulnerable Save, he'll be meat for any Dreadnought CCW, or S10 Template. He's still tough, although like I said, his rules are blocked out.

If they turn out to be that every enemy model takes a S10 AP2 hit at the start of every turn, vehicle's hit on their rear armour with 2D6+Strength Penetration, then I'd think about changing my view.


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

He has an Iron Halo which means a 4+ invulnerable save. In addition, I messed with brightness and contrast to see his rules.

His chapter tactics swaps combat tactics for Fearless. He grants appropriately modeled Devastator Squads Feel No Pain but they lose the ability to sweeping advance. He goes on a 40mm base. He prevents you from using a Chapter Master and he has the standard Master of the Forge special rules.

In essence, he'll also make for an awesome Iron Hands counts as character.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah, good good. No, he's not broken. FNP none Scoring units is not broken. Does he have an honour guard at all?


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

No, he does not have an Honor Guard.


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

wont he have servitors? being a master of the forge and all , not much to compare the honour guard :L

EDIT: Sorry for the threadnomancy. Shouldnt have let the Cousin on here while I was still logged in.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't worry about it, it's recent discussion. But to be on the safe side, give you cousin a slap.

Seriously though, I had thought he'd get Honour Guard, being Sons of Medusa, and all. At the end of the day, Red Scorpions get one for their Chief Librarian.


----------

